# german shepherd of another color



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

This is Riley and I don't know what to register him as color wise. I waited until he grew up some since as a puppy he was chocolate and I thought he would grow out of it. Can anyone help? I met both parents and they are both Black and Tan.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

His under coat is the brown as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the photos look black and tan....he does appear to have liver or faded nose leather....can't tell that he is liver from the photos...

Lee


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Not a color expert but gol he's cute  I like the red on his chest very pretty man :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sorry - his nose leather is NOT obviously brown...so can't tell what color he is if he is not black...

Lee


----------



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

Right I don't know. He has black with under fur is brown/red then the tan markings and brown/red on chest and the little bit of sable/gray on his head.


Coastiwifelstovall


----------



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

this is him as a puppy or a younger puppy I guess.


Coastiwifelstovall


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a black and tan blanket back. Right now, if he's under a year he might grow a saddle. Otto looked like a blanket back until he was about 10 months old, still has a good amount of black in his saddle. Red chest too.


----------



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

He is almost 10 months now.

Coastiwifelstovall


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think he is gorgeous!


----------



## coastiewifelstovall (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you!


Coastiwifelstovall


----------

